# Joe's attempt at a 14ft Jon Boat restoration



## Joseph61189 (Jun 7, 2006)

So I bought my first boat the other day, needs quite a bit of work so I figured I would just post the progress I make on here. The only camera I have is the one with my cell phone so I hope they come out decent enough..


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Nice ol' boat.
I'm a sucker for old boats .
Anyone interested in a 1942 Chris Craft?


----------



## Joseph61189 (Jun 7, 2006)

What I got around to doing today..


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

I feel sorry for you my freind. I had one in similar if not worse condition years ago. It was a nightmare that I wish I could forget. Most outings were ruined by some sort of problem. When I got it finished it was a completely different rig but I learned to hate it anyway. Hope you are a better mechanic than me! Now I buy new and don't have to worry as much. Good luck with your new project!


----------



## Joseph61189 (Jun 7, 2006)

Well not much happened today, working on getting the pedestals cleaned up, gonna try and sell them. Next step is to take the paint off down to the aluminum and take the carpet glue off the inside. The engine needs a starter and a little TLC. Also have half a motor, no idea what to do with that. Oh well, one day at a time right?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Omg, that wiring looks like an ugly puzzle.
Looks like you got a solid hull to build on.
It'll make a nice little cruiser.


----------



## Joseph61189 (Jun 7, 2006)

So today I learned the power of Oven Cleaner. Not as powerful as I had hoped, but good enough to where it got some of the paint off. There appears to be more than 5 coats of paint on it. With that being said, looks like I'll be investing in some stripper and some brushes..

On another note, I have no idea what to do with these two motors I have. Just looking at them gives me the feeling they may be more trouble than they are worth, but that could just be my lack of watercraft engines speaking.. anyway, heres some pictures of them..


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Don't worry about those engines yet - until you see if they fire up.
You might be surprised. Throw some plugs in there and see what happens. If you run into trouble, get a hold of Peple of the Perch (Matt). He works on the older engines and seems to know what he's doing.


----------



## Joseph61189 (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks for that. I hope that they do in fact start right up, if not though I'll have to get ahold of him or someone. Anyone know of some good marinas around? Was wanting to install a windsheild of some type and I'm pretty sure they don't sell those at walmart lol.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey Joe- Might want to bookmark this -

Making a Molded Windshield for your Boat
http://www.glen-l.com/weblettr/webletters-5/wl43-windshield1.html


----------



## Joseph61189 (Jun 7, 2006)

creekcrawler said:


> Hey Joe- Might want to bookmark this -
> 
> Making a Molded Windshield for your Boat
> http://www.glen-l.com/weblettr/webletters-5/wl43-windshield1.html


Awesome. Only thing is, how did he do the rest of it? lol


----------



## Joseph61189 (Jun 7, 2006)

Well not much happened today, running low on money and dont get paid till next friday. Finally seeing some shiny aluminum, Ill post pictures when I get back from work. Got the boat off the trailer and is now laying down in the garage. Trailer needs a ton of work, more than I expected, but thats ok. Got some pictures of it too that Ill post later. Im going to be selling a few odds and ends from the boat. The anchor light and nav lights I plan to replace so Ill be selling the ones I have now. Im sure Ill come across other things as well. The things I dont feel comfortable selling to someone Im just tossing away. I wanted to try and clean the pedestals off and sell them, but there is just way too much rust for my liking.

One thing I was pleased about today was finding out some solid information in regards to those damn motors. They are both Evinrude Lark motors both at 40hp. The blue is a 1965, and the gray is 1963. Both are electric start and both have parts that no one seems to sell, more specifically the Electrical Junction Boxs.

Oh well. One thing at a time.


----------



## Joseph61189 (Jun 7, 2006)

Heres some pictures from yesterday.


























Hopefully this trailer wont be too bad, heres a few of it.


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

Looking good so far. Should be a cool rig. I can't believe those tires are holding air. Wow!


----------



## Joseph61189 (Jun 7, 2006)

auglaizewader said:


> Looking good so far. Should be a cool rig. I can't believe those tires are holding air. Wow!


Thanks! Yeah lets hope so, got some pretty nifty plans, just need the tools to construct them. Yeah they are pretty bad and it didnt help driving from WV back to Ohio down 11 and all its construction, but it made it lol.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

You've got more guts than me to be trying to fix up that mess! Just looking at that tangle of wires would make me turn around and run away. That trailer looks about as good as mine. Definitely need new tires. Looks like dry rot on them. Also, replace that rope and hook that is holding the boat to the trailer with a steel cable and a hook with a spring attached to it to close the hole. Don't want your boat bouncing off the hook. 

I just got a 14' aluminum boat last year and had to fix it up, but all I had to do was replace the wood bench seats and put a new piece of wood in for the transom. Also made sure I got new trailer tires. Would not want to lose my new boat to a blown tire after spending all that time fixing it up. 

Good luck!


----------



## Joseph61189 (Jun 7, 2006)

bdawg said:


> You've got more guts than me to be trying to fix up that mess! Just looking at that tangle of wires would make me turn around and run away. That trailer looks about as good as mine. Definitely need new tires. Looks like dry rot on them. Also, replace that rope and hook that is holding the boat to the trailer with a steel cable and a hook with a spring attached to it to close the hole. Don't want your boat bouncing off the hook.
> 
> I just got a 14' aluminum boat last year and had to fix it up, but all I had to do was replace the wood bench seats and put a new piece of wood in for the transom. Also made sure I got new trailer tires. Would not want to lose my new boat to a blown tire after spending all that time fixing it up.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks! Yeah its certainly going to be a challenge, but I'll manage one way or another. Got some nifty plans for it so hopefully it turns out like I have it on paper..


----------



## Joseph61189 (Jun 7, 2006)

These pictures are from the past day or so from when I was able to let the stripper do its job. What has me a little concerned is the fact that the bow looks clouded over in like a chalky layer. I wanted to get looking similar to the rest of the boat with the paint off it, but it just seems to be apparent there. I doubt it will have any affect what so ever when I paint it, but Im real particular about things. Anyhow, the adhesive stripper is working A LOT better than just regular paint stripper. The only real thing that is slowing the progress down is the limited number of drills and batteries I have, and the millions of rivets placed in the thing. Here are some pictures as it sits now.









Dont know if you can see what I was talking about with the chalky layer on top of the bow, either way, Im pretty sure it wont affect the painting process, it just bugs the hell out of me.

























This is whats going to take the most time I believe. Its a true mess, but once its cleaned out the right way, it should be just fine.


----------



## Joseph61189 (Jun 7, 2006)

Started to work on the transom today, got at least the first 2 layers of paint off before the batteries died to my cordless drills. Wish it would of been warmer, would of gotten a lot more done. The right tools would help the job go smoother as well. Oh well, getting there one way or another.


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

you got a good thing going there sweet. i hate/love battery op drills. i got sick of dying batts so i bought a corded drill at a garage sale for 5 bucks for big jobs.


----------



## lueys fish&ski (Jul 28, 2006)

Looking good can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Joseph61189 (Jun 7, 2006)

iceberg said:


> you got a good thing going there sweet. i hate/love battery op drills. i got sick of dying batts so i bought a corded drill at a garage sale for 5 bucks for big jobs.


Thanks. Yeah I wish I had a corded one right about now, but thats ok. I was thinking about getting an angle grinder next pay and see how that goes.



lueys fish&ski said:


> Looking good can't wait to see the finished product!


Thanks! Doing the best I can with what I got ya know? Ive got quite a bit of ideas for this and hopefully it turns out well.


----------



## Joseph61189 (Jun 7, 2006)

Last day of finals today, get paid tomorrow, finally some more productivity in the near future lol.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Looking good so far. From doing my boat, I found that the hardest part was tearing apart the bad parts and finding the right equipment for the job. I'll have to try that adhesive stripper next time I have a paint removal job. Just curious, how much did you pay for that boat?


----------



## Joseph61189 (Jun 7, 2006)

bdawg said:


> Looking good so far. From doing my boat, I found that the hardest part was tearing apart the bad parts and finding the right equipment for the job. I'll have to try that adhesive stripper next time I have a paint removal job. Just curious, how much did you pay for that boat?


I traded 1 rifle (chinese sks) 1 paintball gun (tippmann 98 custom M4 setup) and paid $400.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Love the fins on that hull!
If you get an angle grinder, I'd see if you can get a nice stiff wire cup
for it, bet that would make life easy.
You're obviously a very meticulous worker, godd job.


----------



## Joseph61189 (Jun 7, 2006)

creekcrawler said:


> Love the fins on that hull!
> If you get an angle grinder, I'd see if you can get a nice stiff wire cup
> for it, bet that would make life easy.
> You're obviously a very meticulous worker, godd job.


Thanks. Yeah Im hoping the angle grinder helps out. I'll certainly make sure its corded too lol. I figured this would be a good point in life to start up a good collection of tools for my self and if this project turns out good and I enjoy it as much as I did when I started it then I'll turn it into something perhaps... Anyway, today is payday finally, sadly got hit hard with the bills so I'll be left with maybe $100 to spare. Dollar store here I come! lol


----------



## Joseph61189 (Jun 7, 2006)

So I bought the angle grinder, the cheapest I could find, thinking that it wouldnt be all that powerful so that way I wouldnt have to worry about it eating away at the aluminum. Well, I was wrong about that! Going to look for some corded drills in the morning. Not happy with this standstill


----------



## booyah37 (Feb 26, 2010)

If you get you a 3M Scotch Brite Wheel that attaches to your drill it will clean the aluminum up perfect and fast..I think there only like 5-6 bucks at Wal Mart..That's what I'm using on my aluminum boat project..I also used it when I restored my camaro.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

booyah37 said:


> If you get you a 3M Scotch Brite Wheel that attaches to your drill it will clean the aluminum up perfect and fast..I think there only like 5-6 bucks at Wal Mart..That's what I'm using on my aluminum boat project..I also used it when I restored my camaro.



Buy 2 or 3 of demdere 'Scotch Brite Wheels' you'll use'em up in no time. They are relly great, you'll be suprized? I'm restoring a ole (1972/74) Cub Cadet tractor & thats what i'm using. There are more aggressive wheels & disc.'s out there but give that Brite wheel a try.

Nice looking boat yagot there. Alot of POTENTIAL. They don't make them like that any more, great lines to it. 

Love looking at boats, keep us posted & updated.

Nik


----------



## Joseph61189 (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks for the tips everyone. Me and a couple of friends took a much needed road trip on our day off from work. Hopefully some more progress will start up again here real soon!


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Just remember that just because your boat is sanded your not done.



Aluminum spontaneously oxidized when exposed to air...*nothing *can prevent that. So, when you clean the aluminum you're going to prime...prime as soon as possible to minimize the oxidation that the primer has to etch through to get to the metal. Just don't overdo the priming...more is not better. A light coat that you can see through is all you need.

A quick word about the primer, zinc chromate was the material of choice to prime aluminum but is being phased out. Buy it NOW for what you think you'll need.


----------



## Joseph61189 (Jun 7, 2006)

Nikster said:


> Just remember that just because your boat is sanded your not done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. I was planning on sanding with 220 grit when I get all the paint off and then wash it down with acetone, then prime shortly after. This primer you mentioned, it comes in yellow correct? I think I remember hearing something about it in one of my classes. 

Do you happen to have any favorite brands of paint for aluminum?


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Actually the oxidized aluminum holds paint better than shiny clean aluminum.
The oxidized layer acts like a porous basecoat for primers or paints to grip onto.


----------



## webothfish (Mar 28, 2008)

If this link works take a look at this site. I'm building a wood boat and have learned more from these guys than anywhere else just by reading through the forums. Theres a forum for metal boats on the main page. People from all over the world give you some insight.

http://www.boatdesign.net/forums/

i'mmsure whatever the ohio people cant answer can be found here. Good luck and watch out, the boat building and fixing bug can be hazardous. I'm already planning my next, bigger boat and she's thinking of finding someone with more sanity.


----------



## Joseph61189 (Jun 7, 2006)

oarfish said:


> Actually the oxidized aluminum holds paint better than shiny clean aluminum.
> The oxidized layer acts like a porous basecoat for primers or paints to grip onto.


Thanks for that. Guess I should of realized that while I was working on it.



webothfish said:


> If this link works take a look at this site. I'm building a wood boat and have learned more from these guys than anywhere else just by reading through the forums. Theres a forum for metal boats on the main page. People from all over the world give you some insight.
> 
> http://www.boatdesign.net/forums/
> 
> i'mmsure whatever the ohio people cant answer can be found here. Good luck and watch out, the boat building and fixing bug can be hazardous. I'm already planning my next, bigger boat and she's thinking of finding someone with more sanity.


Thanks. Yeah that website has quite a bit of information on it. Ill be taking notes for sure


----------



## Joseph61189 (Jun 7, 2006)

So after being busy with work/school ( summer classes  ) and finishing a few side projects, I finally had some time to get back to the boat, well the boat's trailer actually. The wiring was horrible ( go figure ) the lights were all junk as well. The rubber rollers are in decent condition, so I'll be applying some tlc to them and throw them back on there. RUST every where, so took the drill and wire wheel to it. Got all the loose rust and paint off. Everything else the pictures will tell. The primer I used was Rust-Oleum Rusty Metal Primer Brown. Took 1 and 3/4 of a can for the bottom and inside. Might be able to get away with using the rest of the 2nd can for the top of the trailer. Anyway, heres some pictures.


----------



## CWG (May 12, 2010)

you sir, have bronze ones. Ceramic coated bronze ones.
read the whole thing. half way down the first page I would have guessed you would have quit already. then shiny aluminum. Top of page two, oh, he's done...stripped trailer frame.
Bravo. 
its a pain a time suck and money pit, but if you do finish it, even if you roach that engine for something new, its a gorgeous runabout.

http://www.theclassicboathouse.com/lonestar58.html
there ya go


----------



## Joseph61189 (Jun 7, 2006)

CWG said:


> you sir, have bronze ones. Ceramic coated bronze ones.
> read the whole thing. half way down the first page I would have guessed you would have quit already. then shiny aluminum. Top of page two, oh, he's done...stripped trailer frame.
> Bravo.
> its a pain a time suck and money pit, but if you do finish it, even if you roach that engine for something new, its a gorgeous runabout.
> ...


You sir, are my favorite person right now.


----------

